# What do you feed an overweight chi?



## frogjaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Everyone has seen the pics of my adorable chi that is about 11 lbs overweight. I feed her linked and bits bistro style beef. She had what I think is an allergic reaction. She is about 5 years old so I don't want a senior food...... Any suggestions?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You need to find a good grain free food, and cut back her portions. Feed her twice a day, cutting back her portions a little each week so that it's gradual. That way she won't feel extremely hungry from a significant cut back all at once. No table scraps or treats until you get her weight under control. Being overweight will have a major impact on her heart, and can cause a mountain of health problems. Give the above a go. Each week you'll notice weight loss.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Exactly what TLI said, she is a cutie, pretty face.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I agree totally with what was said above. You need to feed gradually less of a high quality food with no grains. Weight management food for the most part are just full of fillers and don't offer a lot in my opinion. You are much better off just limiting food but making sure it is good stuff.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Also when you say linked and bits bistro beef do you mean kibbles n bits bistro meals oven style beef?

If so kibbles n bits is literally the worst dog food on the market. I am not suprised your dog is overweight. One of the ingredients is corn syrup (that is literally sugar). No dog food ever should have sugar in it. I am of the personal opinion that kibbles n bits should be pulled from the shelves- it is certainly unethecial that they market a food that is basically sugar coated corn to dogs. But don't blame yourself- they are great at marketing and most people dont realize how bad it really is. I blame the people manufacturing kibble with SUGAR as one of the first 6 ingredients the whole way.

Look for a food with no corn or grains and named meat as a source. There is very, very little meat in kibbles n bits. It is actually using the corn as a protien source and that is certainly not what dogs are meant to eat.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bertsheldon (Dec 10, 2013)

Yea I have an overweight chi also I feed him a food called "fat dog" mixed with green beans and walk him aile a day and he's been shedding the inches lol


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

My chi Charlie got overweight whilst I was living at my mums for a year and she used to always sneak him treats! I started to feed ziwipeak and I measured his food for every meal and he is now perfect. I still weigh his food at every meal. For treats you can give carrots and green beans. 
If I could attach pics I would show you the difference but having trouble with my updated photobucket at the min! If I can sort it I will post some before and after pics x


----------



## I<3Charlie-chi (Feb 25, 2011)

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/126225-hes-just-so-fat-3.html
These are pics I posted before x


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Green beans and carrots are a low fat treat, you just have to know that they won't cause digestive upset. My 4 can't eat carrots. I keep their diets to a minimum, and that way if we have any tummy upset, it's easier to narrow down the problem. It's okay to add the beans or carrots in as a treat if your dog has no problems with them. I'd just take everything slow. That way you get the weight loss you are looking for, a pup that isn't hungry, and no tummy upset. Keep us posted.


----------



## frogjaw (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes I did mean kibbles and bits.... I love auto correct and this dumb "smartphone" lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Aiiii ai aiiiii, yes you have to feed smaller portions..and what ever you do, never let her have free access to food ! Just give her what she should have and take the bowl and everything away. A very small handfull 3 times a day is more than enough  Best wishes for you, I'm on a diet too girl  XOXO


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor

This is a link to some great 5 star kibble for your dog. Even 4 star kibble would be acceptable. Pick one that is grain-free also as Annie said. These 5 star foods offer MUCH more in the way of good protein, therefore, you don't need to feed as much as you are feeding now to satisfy you chis hunger. Stick to the recommended feeding amount on the bag. Because foods like Kibbles & Bits are so full of fillers it takes larger portions to satisfy a dog. If you still feel your dog is not satisfied add frozen green beans--not canned green beans--to the food. I predict that you will not only see a loss in weight, but you will see an overall improvement in the condition of your dog and her coat. Also, please add water to dry kibble. Dry kibble is very low in moisture and dogs need that added water so as not to strain their system.


----------

